# "Hobbit multi-tool"



## Olorgando (Apr 3, 2022)

I carry this thing around in a zipper-secured side compartment of my keys pouch. I've had it since a vacation to Switzerland back in 1996:



This is what it looks like opened:



From left to right, it has an eyelet to attach it to a key chain, a flat screwdriver, a Philips-head screwdriver, and two hexagonal nut wrench sockets.
That's a centimeter ruler at the bottom.
We got it from an optician where my wife had some problem with her glasses fixed. That's exactly what this tiny tool is meant for.

With some Hobbits only being two feet tall, in our world they would have almost a monopoly on the opticians' (and mechanical watchmakers') trade ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 3, 2022)

Well, hobbits are described as "nimble and deft in their movements" and "skillful with tools".

On the other hand, the toys given out as presents at Bilbo's party weren't hobbit productions, but "were of real dwarf-make" -- meaning dwarves were Germans? 🤔

(I say this because, when I was a wee lad, long ago now, the best toys, "all beautiful", and -- to my wondering eyes-- "some obviously magical", came from Germany 😊)

(PS: How I wish I had them now! 😭)


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 3, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> On the other hand, the toys given out as presents at Bilbo's party weren't hobbit productions, but "were of real dwarf-make" -- meaning dwarves were Germans? 🤔


Erm, when one thinks of "Europe" and "mountains" in the same sentence, the only peoples that come to mind (mine, anyway) are the Swiss. They do produce "toys", in a sense - extremely expensive "toys" for people who have come to immense wealth by (mostly, if not entirely) dubious means. Rolex (et. al.) watches are probably the best-known of these "toys". Not that I'm implying the Swiss "are" Dwarves - they do have a national basketball team, AFAIK. They *do* have some traits in common with Hobbits, too - of the Gaffer Gamgee sort, if rumors be true, but rumors are always debatable ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 3, 2022)

See my explanation above.🙄


----------

